# Sheep wool instead of rock wool?



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

A local person has sheep wool insulation for sale and I was wondering if anyone knew hoe it would compare to rock wool in terms of sound dampening. I like the idea of a more sustaibly produced product. There are a few website that claim very hood sound dampening properties as it is relatively dense but I can't find any numbers anywhere 
thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Probably be OK given enough thickness and an appropriate application

Bryan


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

I know guys that swear by real wool for sound damping. Wool is a great insulator...just don't get it wet otherwise your sound absorbers will smell like a wet dog.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

The problem with wool is that it settles and needs to be regularly re-teased to maintain the correct density.
My Transmission lines are stuffed with fine Merino wool and need to be re-teased every couple of years.
I agree it is a preferable product for a variety of reasons if you can solve the settling issue, maybe some chicken wire and pull the wool through so Its weight is supported.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmm, this wool is in batts already so I wonder if it will have the settling issue?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

bbieger said:


> Hmm, this wool is in batts already so I wonder if it will have the settling issue?


I assume they are meant to be layed flat in a single layer, not upright or stacked?
Maybe it's worth buying one an trying it out if it's not too expensive.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

contacted the seller today to find out prices and sizes available. From what I read however, the wool batts do not have the settling issues that other insulation have. looked it up on wikipedia and seems to be denser than rock wool, not sure what the db ratings are in the wikipedia page? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wool_insulation

Getting more and more interested in the product as it has soo many benefits. I mean the idea that you are just using a product that would normally get thrown away really appeals to me. No big furnaces, no formaldehyde, nothing that won't make your lungs bleed if you inhale it. Seems like a no brainer win win to me. Found chinease sources for rigid acoustic panels but I'm sure you have to buy a whole container full of them.

Anywho, we will see what happens


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like a good physical and green product to me

Bryan


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

long story short. Really is an excellent product and wished I could have used it. High shipping costs and low local availability pretty much put the kybosh on using sheep wool. If I build a home though, this stuff is going in the walls for sure. I used rock wool and I got a screaming deal on it, but man oh man, if you thought fiberglass was itchy, you should try working with this stuff! yikes!!


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

bbieger said:


> long story short. Really is an excellent product and wished I could have used it. High shipping costs and low local availability pretty much put the kybosh on using sheep wool. If I build a home though, this stuff is going in the walls for sure. I used rock wool and I got a screaming deal on it, but man oh man, if you thought fiberglass was itchy, you should try working with this stuff! yikes!!


Rock wool is not normally itchy. You may have got something else.


----------

